# Savannah walking tours- groupon



## cpnuser (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.groupon.com/savannah-hil...nnah-1&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter  Thought 
anyone visiting Hilton Head might be interested.  Coupon is $9 & expires Dec. 3, 2011.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Oooooh, this is the first time a Groupon offer might work for me.  We're heading to HH in a few weeks with a big group (20+) and several of us want to do one of the ghost tours.  Thanks!


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Just want to say thanks again, cpnuser.  I was able to order 10 tickets for the ones in our group who could commit today, and that will help a whole lot with the total after everyone is counted.  $90 off, what a great deal!


----------



## cpnuser (Jun 1, 2011)

*Ghost tour*

My pleasure.  I know you all will have a great time.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 21, 2011)

cpnuser said:


> My pleasure.  I know you all will have a great time.



I'd consider this if I could find it. The link above takes me to a bicycle sale and I could find a kayak tour but nothing else. Any Groupon guidance would be much appreciated.


----------



## gjhardt (Aug 21, 2011)

Joe,

Group on discounts are a daily special.  They can be great but you need to grab them the day they are offered.  They usually sell a certain number until they are gone.  You can sign up for them for the town you live in or where you vacation.

Gloria

I love group on.  Have got great deals


----------



## esk444 (Aug 22, 2011)

I love Groupons too.  Especially because they have a very generous refund policy if your Groupon expires before you can use it.

If it expires, you generally can still use it for the amount you paid for it (i.e. $9 as opposed to the stated value of say $18 or more) at the vendor.  Or you can request either Groupon credit or a charge back to your credit card for what you paid in anytime in the future.  I had one that expired over a year ago and thought I was out of luck, but they gave me a 100% refund when I finally remember that I never got around to using one.

I don't believe any of their competitors offers such generous refund terms.  At Living Social, they said I first had to see if the vendor would accept the expired voucher for what I paid in and have them reject it before they would give me a refund.  Then I had to a send the details in an email to Living Social with the Voucher number and date of the rejection to get Living Social credit (no credit card chargeback).  Plus, I only had 5 years to request a refund, otherwise you don't get anything.

Another thing that I like about Groupons is that they will give you a refund right away if the vendor makes it difficult for you to use the Groupon, instead of waiting until they expire.  For example, if you buy a Groupon to use for a Savannah walking tour and they are all booked up that week that you will be in town, you can get a refund right away.  Some of the other competitors require you to wait until they expire.


----------

